# Italian Magazine Scan Pack [60 pics]



## pienpi (25 Aug. 2008)

Eva Herzigova @ GQ Italy 08/08


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Benedicta Boccoli @ Fox Italy 08/08


 

 

 

 

 

Speciale Top Model Max 2008

Olga Akhunova


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Olga Serova


 

 

 

 

 

 

Rosana De Sousa Silva


 

 

 

 

 

Reda Lapaite @ Fox Italy 08/08


 

 

 

 

 

Margherita Granbassi @ GQ Italy 08/08


 

 

 

Margherita Granbassi @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Fabienne Vanderhaeghen @ GQ Italy 08/08


 

 

 

 

 

Letizia Filippi @ Fox Italy 08/08


 

 

Sidney Genbelle @ GQ Italy 08/08


 

 

Evan Rachel Wood @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Cindy Crawford @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Claudia Schiffer @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Angie Everhart @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Joan Severance @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Kilie Bax @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Yasmeen Ghauri @ Max Italy 08/08


 

Cotton Club Adv.


 

Rebecca Adv.


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Great Posting.:thumbup:

Thanks for the Scans pienpi.


----------



## canil (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke dafür.


----------



## Fliega (9 Dez. 2010)

danke, toll!!!


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------

